# Russia to deliver 10 MiG29s to Lebanon



## CougarKing (16 Dec 2008)

Does this mean that the Lebanese are returning to having more fixed-wing assets other than those Hawker Hunters they resurrected recently? Looks like someone is insecure about having the IAF drop in anytime and unchallenged at that.




> *Russia To Deliver 10 MiG-29s to Lebanon*
> http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=3867152&c=EUR&s=AIR
> 
> By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> ...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Dec 2008)

odd...I thought the Lebanese were leaning towards the west. Guess not


----------



## Yrys (18 Dec 2008)

Same subject : Russia 'to give' Lebanon war jets, BBC News


----------



## belka (19 Dec 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Looks like someone is insecure about having the IAF drop in anytime and unchallenged at that.



10 MiG-29's won't really test the IAF's capability. If it ever came down to a real aerial battle, they would make nice moveable targets for the IAF to train against.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Dec 2008)

I view it like this...

Anyone can have the a top notch fighter jet, but in reality that is only as good as the pilot - his level of experience and quality of training.  Something which the Lebs lack, IMHO anyways. Be cautious, yes of course. The IAF are well trained, and would have the edge over the Lebs, but still never under-estimate your enemy.

Sad that Russians would do this, it does look like the Cold war is back. 

OWDU


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> I view it like this...
> 
> Anyone can have the a top notch fighter jet, but in reality that is only as good as the pilot - his level of experience and quality of training.  Something which the Lebs lack, IMHO anyways. Be cautious, yes of course. The IAF are well trained, and would have the edge over the Lebs, but still never under-estimate your enemy.
> 
> ...



On the other hand, in some places, like the Sudan for instance, the Russians will often crew the aircraft with their own pilots in order to give them experience.  They will send their own Maintainers as well to train the 'host nations' ground crews.


----------



## NCRCrow (20 Dec 2008)

I was talking to two German pilots last year at a NATO conference and I asked them about the MiG-29's that came over when Germany reunified. They said the MIG-29's are garbage and a maintenance nightmare (NATO standards of technical readiness) and the East German Pilots could not make the Luftwaffe standard.


----------



## geo (20 Dec 2008)

FWIW, I believe that on a day to day basis, the MIG29s will possibly discourage the IAF jet jocks from buzzing through the border area as they have been known to do.... BUT, if push comes to shove and Israel decided to go into Lebanon once again, I don't think the 10 aircraft would get a chance to raise a sweat before being taken out of service... A quick preemptive strike would ground them & it would fall on Syria & Hezbolah to protect Lebanon's virtue.


----------



## NCRCrow (20 Dec 2008)

Lebanese MIG -29's would not dare take on a Israeli Patriot battery!

Lebanon does not MIG-29's they need some SA-10's. 

SA-10 is comparable to a Patriot (MIM-104) and would be a better deterrant for Team Israel.

Hezbollah aka Iran has proven a worthy adversary with the use of UAV's and the C802.


----------



## CougarKing (20 Dec 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Lebanese MIG -29's would not dare take on a Israeli Patriot battery!
> 
> Lebanon does not MIG-29's they need some SA-10's.
> 
> ...



Someone at another forum where this was posted recommended S300s.


----------



## NCRCrow (20 Dec 2008)

S300's are the same as the SA-10's.( I just googled it)

another forum?


----------



## Flip (20 Dec 2008)

I would guess that if Israel wanted to keep the Migs out of any game it would only take a few holes in the runway. It would give the pilots a "reason" to sit out any real fight.  The value of these MIGs would be for public consumption.  The general public would feel like Lebanon is a real country with national dignity and all that.

In a sense I think the Russians have delivered Lebanon a national air show. ;D

Just my idle notions - what the hell do I know?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Dec 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Someone at another forum where this was posted recommended S300s.



How dare you got to another site  >  :threat:


 ;D


----------



## NCRCrow (20 Dec 2008)

I have no clue what CougarDaddy is talking about?

I just was saying what I thought.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Dec 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> They said the MIG-29's are garbage and a maintenance nightmare (NATO standards of technical readiness)



Yet, other members of NATO who fly the Mig-29 that i spoke to last June, would rather keep using it rather than their shiny new JAS-39s.


----------



## NCRCrow (20 Dec 2008)

I can only speak from what the two German Tornado pilots told me.

Czech and Hungary are the only NATO Gripen holders (Janes). Czech has no MiGS on orbat so you must have been talking to some Hungarians. Unless you are talking about the USAF Aggressor Squadrons.

I saw one close up in 2003 at the Dubai Airshow (see my Facebook-Cdn Aviator) and I was not too impressed. 

But what does the navy know anyway!!!!


----------

